# Carvin HH2 Allan Holdsworth Signature in Blueburst



## bulb (May 14, 2013)

Hey guys!

So Manny Huerta, Albert Comas and the wonderful guys at Carvin put this gorgeous instrument together for me. I was absolutely blown away by this model at NAMM, and this one came out even better (for my tastes at least!)

I only just got it, so I haven't really had a chance to dig in and get a good feel of how it compares to my other guitars. Right off the bat it is VERY resonant, has that directness to the notes that my Blackmachine, Modern Eagle and Dell'Isola seem to have, and is very lightweight unlike the one I tried at NAMM.
The pickups are surprisingly good, I will likely switch em out for BKPs eventually, but for the time being they will do just fine, and I will probably record a clip with the guitar as stock.

They set it up for Drop C with the strings/gauges I like (D'addario 11-56) and it arrived with a stellar setup. I don't know if there is something about headless guitars that just makes them play so effortlessly, but it does remind me of my Strandberg in that regard, despite being a different kind of headless beast otherwise.

Anyways here are pics:


























And family shot:





Specs:
The top was a special color that they did on a DC727 for NAMM and I asked them for it, but since then I believe they have introduced it into their standard colors, here are the specs I went for:

.MA . Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard) 
.CG . Clear Gloss Finish (Standard) 
5MW . 5.Piece Maple Neck w/ 2 Walnut Stripes 
TN . Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood) 
FMF . Flamed Maple Fingerboard (Tung.Oiled) 
NIN . No Top Inlays . Side Dots Only 
STJF . Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W 
.R20 . 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard)
.41 . H22T Bridge Pickup (Standard) 
.42 . H22N Neck Pickup (Standard) 
.400 . Black Pickups (Standard) 
34 . Push/Pull Tone Control Coil Splitter 
.BC . Black Hardware (Standard) 
WL . White Logo 
WK . Rosewood Knobs
SL . Dunlop Straplocks 

UPDATE: Here is a clip of it in action - https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/carvin-hh2-holdsworth


----------



## Lagtastic (May 14, 2013)

Sexy beast


----------



## jephjacques (May 14, 2013)

That top is preposterous.


----------



## JosephAOI (May 14, 2013)

How many blue burst guitars do you have now, Misha? Like 6?


----------



## StevenC (May 14, 2013)

Wow, that looks incredible. HNGD!

Might you be able to take a picture of this and your Strandberg together?


----------



## bulb (May 14, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> How many blue burst guitars do you have now, Misha? Like 6?



I dunno, not enough obviously, they make happy feelings for me.


----------



## JosephAOI (May 14, 2013)

Like major scales? 

HNGD anyway! Still waiting on an updated and complete picture collection of all your guitars!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 14, 2013)

Probably the nicest guitar in the collection imo, looks a real jazz fusion machine.


----------



## Sean1242 (May 14, 2013)

The fretboard looks awesome in that last pic. HNGD!


----------



## Taylord (May 14, 2013)

How does this compare with your red one?


----------



## absolutorigin (May 14, 2013)

Amazing quilt and finish on that one.


----------



## isispelican (May 14, 2013)

fantastic!


----------



## kgerbick7321 (May 14, 2013)

HNGD bro! 

I always wondered why you didnt have any PRS........but apparently you have a Modern Eagle.


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 14, 2013)

Sex machine.. I have urges of getting one every now and then, and thats exactly what I would get. Im trying to stay away from more 6 strings and be happy with the two Carvin 6s I already have though..


----------



## bulb (May 14, 2013)

Family shot:


----------



## noUser01 (May 14, 2013)

Gorgeous. How do you like it compared to the Fatboy? I know you said there were feedback issues with that one, which is the only reason I chose not to buy one.


----------



## bulb (May 14, 2013)

kgerbick7321 said:


> HNGD bro!
> 
> I always wondered why you didnt have any PRS........but apparently you have a Modern Eagle.



I am very picky with PRS guitars. Frankly this is the only one I have ever really gotten along with, but I do truly love it. It feels and plays fantastically and has some similar tonal characteristics to my Blackmachine B2.


----------



## bulb (May 14, 2013)

ConnorGilks said:


> Gorgeous. How do you like it compared to the Fatboy? I know you said there were feedback issues with that one, which is the only reason I chose not to buy one.



I haven't tried this one live yet, but I do intend to use it on stage. The HF2 did give me issues, but we have in-ears now, so there really isn't much for the guitar to feedback with, hopefully it will be fine. If anything that is one reason I may switch the pickups to BKP, as those are incredibly low noise.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 14, 2013)

Is that still the same fatboy as you had way back when? I really find those intriguing, although I find the headless model even more so 

Where do you keep your guitars? do you ever forget you have a guitar, and rediscover it in a case and go "oh yeah, fuck, THIS thing!"?


----------



## Daf57 (May 14, 2013)

Congrats on the Holdsworth it's beautiful!!!


----------



## noUser01 (May 14, 2013)

bulb said:


> I haven't tried this one live yet, but I do intend to use it on stage. The HF2 did give me issues, but we have in-ears now, so there really isn't much for the guitar to feedback with, hopefully it will be fine. If anything that is one reason I may switch the pickups to BKP, as those are incredibly low noise.



After having similar issue myself, it may be worth checking the pickups. I found out my BKP's were microphonic and they've offered to fix it free of charge (outside of shipping costs). It seems like a very similar issue to yours (fine at low volumes, then uncontrollable feedback at high volumes). Anyways, worth looking into. Great guitars, congrats.


----------



## bulb (May 14, 2013)

It's just the nature of semi-hollow/hollow guitars. Even guitars with chambering are more susceptible to it.


----------



## kgerbick7321 (May 14, 2013)

bulb said:


> I am very picky with PRS guitars. Frankly this is the only one I have ever really gotten along with, but I do truly love it. It feels and plays fantastically and has some similar tonal characteristics to my Blackmachine B2.


 

Wow, shes beautiful . I honestly love PRS. Custom 24's and Modern Eagle's are pretty much great for every style of music. As they should for their price tags


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 14, 2013)

bulb said:


> It's just the nature of semi-hollow/hollow guitars. Even guitars with chambering are more susceptible to it.



Acoustic players who use piezos know this better than anyone


----------



## Adeamus (May 14, 2013)

Man, and here I thought I'd gotten over my desire for one of these. I look forward to the clips!


----------



## Xibuque (May 14, 2013)

HNGD! Not my cup of tea but the top is amazing.

Any plans to play in Brazil???? \o/


----------



## SDMFVan (May 15, 2013)

Emil Werstler did a clinic on how he plays "metal" on his hollowbody PRS without getting feedback at the PRS Experience a couple years ago, it was pretty interesting. 

Beautiful guitar by the way, HNGD!


----------



## kuma (May 15, 2013)

Beautiful guitar!

I'm pretty sure the Holdsworth pickups are not potted, so it's a good bet a pickup change would help with feedback issues.


----------



## AryaBara (May 15, 2013)

Blue is Bulb


----------



## shadowlife (May 15, 2013)

Stunning. I really want to try one of these!


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817 (May 15, 2013)

amazing finish, whats that color called? anyone know?


----------



## bulb (May 15, 2013)

Here is a clip of it in action:
https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/carvin-hh2-holdsworth


----------



## Watty (May 15, 2013)

Sounds great! (Not to mention that top; even Brawny's jealous of that quilt).


----------



## fungwabus117 (May 15, 2013)

bulb said:


> Here is a clip of it in action:
> https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/carvin-hh2-holdsworth



What are your thoughts on Trilian (i'm assuming you're using it here too!)? Do you use it in place of a physical bass because because of the ease factor if it's just a quick demo?


----------



## bulb (May 15, 2013)

fungwabus117 said:


> What are your thoughts on Trilian (i'm assuming you're using it here too!)? Do you use it in place of a physical bass because because of the ease factor if it's just a quick demo?



I really dig it, it makes the creative workflow very easy, and also my basses all happen to be at the storage spot at the moment, so I have to use a plug in haha.


----------



## Angus Clark (May 15, 2013)

Is this FW10 on the Axe Fx? It sounds fantastic! 

Silly desire, but I really would like a 7 string version of this. Gorgeous.


----------



## Valennic (May 15, 2013)

Gorgeous. Severely jelly of this and most of your other guitars. Blue is my favorite color of all time, and this blueburst is just to die for.

Question, how's the neck on it? It looks sorta like a comfortable in between thick and thin from those angles.


----------



## Char2000 (May 15, 2013)

How do you decide which shopyou want to order a custom from? You have multiple Carvins, Mayones', etc.

How do you pick the next custom you want?


----------



## -42- (May 15, 2013)

How's the tuning stability/range of that tremelo?


----------



## NickSBTT (May 15, 2013)

Dude how many guitars do you have in general?


----------



## LetsMosey (May 15, 2013)

Congrats, Misha! That's an absolute awesome looking guitar. Maybe the bandwaggoners that hate on Carvin (even though they've never played one) will give them a fair shot now. Haha.


----------



## timbucktu123 (May 15, 2013)

awesome i really like that color. are you gunna be using this beauty on tour?


----------



## mniel8195 (May 15, 2013)

How to do carvins stack up to your customs? I would like to know since they are half the price than most of the guitars you own.


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 15, 2013)

Now that you have two headless guitars....

Which one do you like better? .strandberg* or Carvin?


----------



## RagtimeDandy (May 16, 2013)

Damn that guitar looks sweet! You've convinced me to get a Holdsworth as my next guitar


----------



## lava (May 16, 2013)

Misha,

I love these guitars and am considering getting one, but that neck joint just looks huge! Can you comment on the upper fret access - does it suck compared to, say, an AANJ on an Ibanez or the teensy neck joint on your Blackmachine?


----------



## Maniacal (May 16, 2013)

I want one of these for my wall.


----------



## shadowlife (May 16, 2013)

-42- said:


> How's the tuning stability/range of that tremelo?



I'd like to know this as well, since i've read varying reviews, and it's the only thing that makes me hesitant about getting one of these.


----------



## Ryan Duke (May 17, 2013)

It looks so small.....

Sounds pretty beef.
Fretboard is excellent.
Thanks for the pics, I am definitely adding rosewood knobs to the list for my first Carvin order.


----------



## lava (May 17, 2013)

shadowlife said:


> I'd like to know this as well, since i've read varying reviews, and it's the only thing that makes me hesitant about getting one of these.



You can get it in a hardtail if you don't like the trem.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 17, 2013)

That top, combined with that colour...


----------



## Indigenous (May 17, 2013)

lava said:


> Misha,
> 
> I love these guitars and am considering getting one, but that neck joint just looks huge! Can you comment on the upper fret access - does it suck compared to, say, an AANJ on an Ibanez or the teensy neck joint on your Blackmachine?



I'm not Bulb, but I have a Holdsworth. The upper fret access has never been an issue for me, and actually feels pretty fantastic in my opinion.


----------



## bulb (May 17, 2013)

Upper fret access is great and tuning stability is something I can't really judge until I use it live, its good at home, but that doesn't really guarantee anything in a live context.


----------



## sear (May 17, 2013)

in b4 djent kiddies all rush in droves to buy carvin headless guitars


----------



## bulb (May 17, 2013)

Thank you for that enlightening contribution to this discussion.


----------



## Chuck (May 17, 2013)

In all seriousness, a 7 string version of the Holdsworth would be sweeeeeet


----------



## sear (May 18, 2013)

bulb said:


> Thank you for that enlightening contribution to this discussion.


I think the guitar looks awesome, don't get me wrong, but what would be an "enlightening contribution" in this case? "OMG GUITAR PRON, LOOKS SO COOL, I LOVE YOU MISISAAHHHAHAHHAA"? I'm not sure if simply posting about how orgasmic an instrument looks qualifies as meaningful discussion.

Okay, here's one: does the guitar require special strings due to being headless or does it work with any regular brands and styles?


----------



## Aghasura (May 18, 2013)

you can use either. 

misha, what's palm muting like on that bridge? Just like any other bridge?


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (May 20, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> In all seriousness, a 7 string version of the Holdsworth would be sweeeeeet



Yesssssss!


----------



## bulb (May 22, 2013)

The bridge feels great, doesn't feel much different when palm muting than anything else really!



sear said:


> Okay, here's one: does the guitar require special strings due to being headless or does it work with any regular brands and styles?



It uses regular strings, which is good because otherwise it would be a real pain in the ass.


----------



## Johnson_LACS (May 22, 2013)

Also, some ukrainian fellas here (and me too) r demanding the 8 and 9 string version of AH Signature.
Headless, ofc.
It's worth of my left kidney, I suppose.

Also, HNGD and stuff like that.


----------



## shpence (Nov 7, 2013)

Anyone ever get/play one of these? I have been looking into one and am curious.


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 7, 2013)

shpence said:


> Anyone ever get/play one of these? I have been looking into one and am curious.



I played one at the Carvin Factory.

The neck profile was a bit strange, really fat but at the same time quite flat.

Weighs nothing, plays nicely.

Would recommend if you're not into paying 2750+ for a strandberg.


----------



## nugget666 (Nov 7, 2013)

Dat fretboard grain !!


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey Misha, considering that you've got a huge selection of guitars now, in what context do you see yourself utilizing this one?


----------



## mbardu (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm super late to the party, but damn... What a gorgeous top! 

Headless is not my thing, but that guitar is probably the exception.


----------



## DoomJazz (Nov 8, 2013)

If you're still lurking around, Misha, a short review now that it's been in your possession for some time would be rep worthy.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 8, 2013)

shpence said:


> Anyone ever get/play one of these? I have been looking into one and am curious.





Cloudy said:


> The neck profile was a bit strange, really fat but at the same time quite flat. Weighs nothing, plays nicely.



The combination of the relatively fat neck (think 60's Gibson profile) and 20" radius takes some getting used to, but I found it very comfortable. It is really small and super light.


----------



## shpence (Nov 10, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> I played one at the Carvin Factory.
> 
> The neck profile was a bit strange, really fat but at the same time quite flat.
> 
> ...



That's the main reason I was looking at it. Curious if I would dig it or not.



gunshow86de said:


> The combination of the relatively fat neck (think 60's Gibson profile) and 20" radius takes some getting used to, but I found it very comfortable. It is really small and super light.



The feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Axayacatl (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Misha, 

Mind if I bug you with some questions?

Did you ever get the chance to install some BKPs into this guitar? I'm wondering if they drop right in. 

Also, how did you end up getting along with the X trem bridge? Did you get a chance to test it out live?

Thanks in advance! 

Also, can't wait to hear the new album(s)!!!


----------

